# Smallest tire/wheel combo



## Kc7pwx (Jun 3, 2016)

I have a 2007 wolverine 450.
I am trying to find then lowest profile tire and wheel combo that I can install.
I am wanting to be able to load my quad into the bed of my pickup that has a canopy installed on it. 
The canopy door clearance is just over 36 inches.
As the quad sits the top of the gas tank is 38 inches. If I remove the bars I believe that the top of the tank will be the new top of the quad.
I do not remember if I have the stock tire and rims or the aluminum rims and agresive tire installed as I did not have time to check everything.
Has anyone installed smaller than stock wheels on the 07 wolverinne 450?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Is letting the air out of the tires an option?


----------



## Kc7pwx (Jun 3, 2016)

It is but I am not sure if that will get me 2 inches of clearance.
And I am not sure how well it would roll up the ramps and into the truck with low or flat tires, but I will try that.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe ratchet strap the suspension? Just doesn't seem like putting baby tires on it to get it in the truck would be worth a ..hoot.. on the trail.


----------



## Kc7pwx (Jun 3, 2016)

I would have my regular tires on a second set of rims it the truck.
The tiny tires would be just for getting in and out of the truck.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I would try pulling the suspension down with ratchet belts. Front and rear. That should get you more than the 2" to clear the tank. You may still have to remove the bars. Or maybe loosen and rotate them down flat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kc7pwx (Jun 3, 2016)

The tires that I have on the quad are 25 x 10.00 x 12 Bearclaw's they measure 24 inches without air and mounted on the quad and the tank is 38 inches with these on.
The stock tires are 23 x 8.00 x 12 Maxis and they measure 23 inches without air and not installed on the quad.
I was able to find 215 40 12, golf cart tires. They list as measuring 19 (18.77) inches tall.
With these on it will drop the tank by 2.5 inches which will clear the canopy.

Thank you to everyone for your help.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

If your truck can tow, a trailer would be a better investment imo. That is lots of work on changing tires and wheels, aside from any any damage on loading and unloading on the bed. Or can the height of the canopy be adjusted?


----------



## Kc7pwx (Jun 3, 2016)

I have a 6 x 10 cargo trailer.
The problem with using it is it is blocked in by my other vehicle, which i need to sell, that does not have a plate, and has a dead batteryin it. And the trailler has tires, wheels, and parts for said vehicle in it. When I go on vacation I use the trailler because I sleep in the trailler but just for a day or a weekend I do not want to have to shuffle vehicles and parts around to use the trailler.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

remove the canopy. Can't be any more work than constantly swapping tires/rims


----------



## Kc7pwx (Jun 3, 2016)

I do not have a place to store the canopy when I use the quad and the canopy is needed.


----------

